# How to renew TUG membership?



## BocaBum99 (Jun 23, 2008)

I recently received a notice to update my TUG membership.  I accidentally deleted the email.  Can someone point me in the direction of renewing my membership?  

Thanks!


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jun 23, 2008)

I believe you can make payment by going thru paypal.  You can find payment information under "TUG HELP" listed in menu at the top of the page.  Or, you might try sending an email to TUG requesting that your renewal notice be resent to you.  I'm sure one of the monitors will respond and let you know if this isn't accurate.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 23, 2008)

Sure can...all options readily available here.

http://tug2.com/jointug/renew.aspx

(and you will get more than one renewal notice if you miss/delete/spam any of them just in case!)


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 23, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> Sure can...all options readily available here.
> 
> http://tug2.com/jointug/renew.aspx
> 
> (and you will get more than one renewal notice if you miss/delete/spam any of them just in case!)



Thanks Brian,

That did it.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 23, 2008)

anytime..glad to help.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 23, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> anytime..glad to help.



Funny,

I just got another renewal notice after I renewed.  I guess I should have waited another 24 hours before asking.  lol.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 23, 2008)

really?  I didnt think any of them went out today...but anything is possible!

ill process your renewal this afternoon and you wont get anymore!


----------

